
Chrome to force .dev domains to HTTPS via preloaded HSTS - gmemstr
https://ma.ttias.be/chrome-force-dev-domains-https-via-preloaded-hsts/?reddit
======
stephenr
This is from September but maybe its posted again now because the change
is/has shipp(ing/ed) to users?

Personally, I prefer to go the other way and use a local environment subdomain
with local stuff anyway (ie local.foo.company.com rather than foo.dev).

~~~
gmemstr
I noticed users on reddit reporting this was rolling out.

------
mgor
I always use .local:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local)

~~~
purephase
Could run into the same issue there as well. The only reserved tlds are:

.localhost .example .invalid .test

The rest are up for grabs.

For the life of me, I can't figure out why .test would make the list and not
.dev (or some equivalent) but it is what it is.

~~~
WorldMaker
Linked Wikipedia article points out towards the top that RFC 6762 reserves
.local for mDNS (fka Zeroconf/Bonjour) multicast DNS lookups on a local area
network. (Which is why you probably don't want to use .local for non-multicast
DNS lookups as you may break mDNS applications.)

------
jwilk
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15268701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15268701)

------
idooontcare
Chrome forcing anything sounds a bit scary.

I hope google do not repeat Microsoft mistakes.. with this "forcing" ..

